# Landscaping around a backyard creek



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for a late reply...

I would look into some ground cover...maybe ground covering vines, some water plants...

Maybe some low profile ornamental grasses...


Just watch and make sure you don't plant anything that is invasive. You'll have to see what your local store has...and ask.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Edited. See post #5


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Crocus or Daffodil bulbs high on the banks for Spring. Ivy (is invasive), sweet flag (good from bog to dry) or liriope planted in clumps for some green.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I would keep an eye on it for a year. Get an idea of the high and lows.
You don't want your money and effort all washed down stream come the next big rain. 

We have a creek on our property. We thought about building a little bridge across it but changed our mind.
The first pic is what it _normally_ looks like.
The second pic is what happens after three days of rain.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you may also need to get a permit from anyone from local authority up to the army corp of engineers depending on who has jurisdiction over your waterway. I'd check with your local version of DNR (what we have her in WI ) to see who would have authority over your creek. They may also have great ideas for native plants as well.


----------

